# Resauration iPhone 5 impossible : j'en perd mon latin



## gibey (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un iPhone depuis 4 ans déjà et suis passé d'un iPhone 3G à un 5 en novembre. Tout comme mon ami, j'ai donc mis à jour iOS 6.0.2 en 6.1 via ma connexion 3G et non iTunes.
Cependant j'ai remarqué que contrairement à mon ami, j'avais une mauvaise autonomie avec un usage équivalent chez le même opérateur. J'ai donc voulu effectuer une restauration de mon iPhone via iTunes en suspectant un souci lors de la mise à jour en 6.1 car avant cela tout roulait.
Hélas, iTunes télécharge l'iOS 6.1, puis le vérifie avant de l'installer et je me retrouve toujours avec le même message d'erreur :
L'iPhone "iPhone de JeanXXX" n'a pas pu être restauré. This device isn't eligible for the requested build.
Or c'est iTunes qui choisi lui même l'iOS (et itunes est à jour), donc je ne vois pas comment il peut être incompatible.
J'ai essayé de le mettre en mode restauration, mais là encore refus catégorique d'installer l'iOS...
J'ai acheté cet iPhone en Apple Store à Paris.
D'avance je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## LBJ1304 (7 Février 2013)

gibey a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède un iPhone depuis 4 ans déjà et suis passé d'un iPhone 3G à un 5 en novembre. Tout comme mon ami, j'ai donc mis à jour iOS 6.0.2 en 6.1 via ma connexion 3G et non iTunes.
> Cependant j'ai remarqué que contrairement à mon ami, j'avais une mauvaise autonomie avec un usage équivalent chez le même opérateur. J'ai donc voulu effectuer une restauration de mon iPhone via iTunes en suspectant un souci lors de la mise à jour en 6.1 car avant cela tout roulait.
> ...




Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu essayes de faire la restauration via un Mac ou un Pc?


----------



## gibey (7 Février 2013)

Un MacBookPro début 2008 sous mountain Lion


----------



## LBJ1304 (7 Février 2013)

D'accord, donc ce qu'il faut que tu fasses c'est que tu modifies ton fichier "hosts" (fichier qui bloque l'accès à certains sites, donc on il faut enlever l'interdiction d'accès aux serveurs d'Apple) qui se trouve dans /etc.
Pour ce faire, ouvre un Terminal et tape la ligne de commande suivante:

_sudo pico /etc/hosts_

On va te demander ton mot de passe administrateur. Une fois que tu as ouvert le fichier, trouve toutes les lignes où il y a "gs.apple.com" et ajoute un "#" (sans les " ") au début et à la fin de chaque ligne.

Par exemple tu dois avoir:

127.0.0.1       gs.apple.com

Après modifications, cela doit ressembler à ça:

#127.0.0.1     gs.apple.com#

Quand tu l'as fait pour toutes les lignes ou gs.apple.com est présent, tu appuies sur Ctrl et x en même temps, ça va te demander si tu veux enregistrer tes modifs, tu fais YES en appuyant sur Y et ensuite tu fais entrée et tu devrais être sorti de cette fenêtre.

Réessaye ensuite de restaurer ton iPhone, ça devrait marcher normalement.

Dans le cas contraire et si t'as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas à revenir! ;-)


----------



## gibey (7 Février 2013)

GENIAL !!! 
Tu as trouvé la solution !!!
Je suis entrain de restaurer mon iphone 5. Je ne sais comment te remercie


----------



## LBJ1304 (7 Février 2013)

Je t'en prie. Heureux d'avoir pu t'aider!


----------



## MaRiJuAn (4 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, le fichier que j'ouvre dans terminal est complètement vide. Je n'arrive toujours pas a restaurer mon iPhone 5 en 6.1.2

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Them@c (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Je possède un iPhone 3GS et j'ai effectué la manip et la restauration se lance MAIS il reste bloqué à l'installation du programme interne. Après j'ai ce message:

"L'iphone "iPhone" n'a pas pu être restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'et produite (-1)"

J'ai  fait la manip plusieurs fois mais toujours même résultat... 

Merci


----------



## Grichka94 (5 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le meme problème, sauf que j'ai un PC !

Où se trouve ce fichier "hosts" sur PC ????? La manip est-elle la même ???

Merci d'avance !


----------



## m_cyril0911 (20 Août 2013)

Parfait Idem avec mon Iphone 5 ios 6.1.2 sous mountains Lion.


----------



## camillemarie (10 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Ayant le même problème que gibey j'ai appliqué à la lettre les conseils de LBJ1304 qui étaient très clairs, mais malheureusement quand j'ouvre un terminal et que je tape la commande indiquée j'ai plein de lignes avec adobe.com mais aucune avec "127.0.0.1 gs.apple.com"

Je suis bloquée sans téléphone puisque ce dernier (je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs est bloqué sur l'écran prise usb + itunes depuis que j'ai voulu le rallumer).

Merci de me venir en aide, je désespère.


----------



## iFalc (13 Avril 2014)

Génial ! Merci LBJ1304 tu viens de me sortir d'une situation qui commençait à me prendre grave le chou ! 

Restauration en cours, je vais enfin pouvoir retrouver min précieux après 2 jours d'abstinence...


----------

